# Java Moss



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi,

I got some Java Moss fixed to driftwood in my 10 gallon tank with some playts. Its been almost 2 months now, but it doesn't seem to be growing as fast they are supposed to. Besides, the leaves are also turning brownish. There is also a 11 watt yellowish energy saver lightbulb that I attached inside the hood which is kept on for about 8-9 hours alongwith an HOB filter running.

Is there something that I'm doing wrong, considering that these are hardy fast growing plants which can grow in minimal light?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

java moss?? sounds more like java fern, which has long leaves (generally triangular in shape, though there are some fancier variants out there) Java moss is more like a ball of wool.

as for why its turning brown, cant help there. at one time I used to have loads of it, with it sprouting new plants on its leaves every week. nowadays I'm reduced to removing dead leaves. or having the plant just die outright


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes its Java Moss and NOT Java Fern.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

never had java moss turn brown,

when it has failed to grow it just sort of disintegrated

I have java moss doing well (ish anyway) under standard CF energy saving lamps. so cant help you.


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

I was just thinking we have been been getting water with a high salt content through ground boring. Could this be a problem in any way?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've killed of "java moss" when A. it wasn't java moss, and B. when I dosed with liquid carbon (Excel). 
Other than that, this stuff should grow...


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

There are other mosses that are not java moss. I'm not expert enough to identify any of them, some are less hardy and others are not even aquatic. In my experiance Java Moss (or whatever moss I have) has been very easy to grow but it is not incredibly fast growing. You may need a little more light, I needed 2 of those compact fluorescent bulbs over my 10g to get anything to grow.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

kornphlake said:


> There are other mosses that are not java moss. I'm not expert enough to identify any of them, some are less hardy and others are not even aquatic. In my experiance Java Moss (or whatever moss I have) has been very easy to grow but it is not incredibly fast growing. You may need a little more light, I needed 2 of those compact fluorescent bulbs over my 10g to get anything to grow.


I have an 11w standard energy saving bulb over a 30g, and the stuff has grown pretty well.

not fast, but it has grown.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

i have had a clump growing in 10 gallon tank without any light and no heater. I wonder if you were sold willow moss or some other more needy variety. Java moss usually will not turn brown if it has light on it


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Number6 said:


> I've killed of "java moss" when A. it wasn't java moss, and B. when I dosed with liquid carbon (Excel).
> Other than that, this stuff should grow...


Does Java Moss really not like Liquid Carbon in general or just Excel's?


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply. Didn't get any email notification.

Fishfeind, now u got me wondering????? The guy who sold it to me said it was java moss :s. Will try & post a pic later. Thanks.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

i put excel with java and christmas moss and they grew even quicker


----------

